# Some of my work.



## woodtickgreg (Sep 4, 2013)

Some of the members here have asked to see some of my work after seeing my milling post so here ya go. I'll let the pics speak for themselves so I don't bore you all with the details.












- - - Updated - - -

A few more.











So now you all have a little idea about what kinds of things I like to make. If anyone has any questions I would be happy to answer them.
Greg


----------



## stevecmo (Sep 4, 2013)

Greg,

You are truly a talented fella!  That fret work is awesome!

Steve


----------



## davidh (Sep 4, 2013)

holy crap . . . .awsome


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 4, 2013)

Beautiful work Greg!


----------



## David (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Greg, excellent work!

David


----------



## Ray C (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow, really nice!  Great work!


Ray


----------



## Codered741 (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow!  Really incredible stuff!

Thanks for sharing!!

-Cody


----------



## richl (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice work greg!Rich


----------



## Dave Smith (Sep 5, 2013)

Greg--you sure mastered the woodworking and all types ---very  very  nice--thanks for sharing the nice pictures--I sure like the grains and knots in the table.  Dave


----------



## fshotf (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice! :man: :man::man:


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice, 
Scroll work is something else, don't know if l have the patience for that. 
Not sure If I should show mine now or not....:roflmao::LOL:


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Sep 5, 2013)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> Nice,
> Scroll work _is something else_, don't know if l have the patience for that.
> Not sure If I should show mine now or not....:LOL:



_*By "is something else" I mean your work is nice,*_
Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 6, 2013)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> Nice,
> Scroll work is something else, don't know if l have the patience for that.
> Not sure If I should show mine now or not....:roflmao::LOL:



You should definitely show your work, we would all like to see it!


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Sep 6, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> You should definitely show your work, we would all like to see it!



Thanks Greg
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/17634-OK-some-of-mine


----------



## george wilson (Sep 9, 2013)

You are a demon jigsawer!! The wood in your trestle table looks very pleasant. What is it? Very nice work on the wooden "basket"!!

I have just bought a vintage Delta jigsaw for a young apprentice I was hoping to have. Didn't pan out. Mega talented kid though,12 years old. I had a Hegner variable speed jigsaw,but a pain to change the blades,plus,the blade went a little forward and backwards with that infernal rocking beam motion most new saws have. The motion sort of abrades the wood on the sides of the blade if you pause in the sawing. hat Hegner was about $1200.00 new. I got it used just a little. The old Delta goes straight up and down,and blade changes MUCH easier. Why they don't make them like that any more I don't know. I don't do any jigsaw work,but thought it safe for the 12 year old kid. I ought to do some nice scroll work,though. Have thought of making a Renaissance style wooden book holder for my wife. But now she doesn't read in bed any more. Just messes with her smart phone!!

I posted a marquetry guitar in "Your Moderators at work",but it is all hand sawn with a deep throat wooden fret saw I made for the job.

Do you design your own scroll work? I always do.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Sep 9, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Some of the members here have asked to see some of my work after seeing my milling post so here ya go. I'll let the pics speak for themselves so* I don't bore you all with the details.*
> .............
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Bite your tongue!  Details are what this forum, and life is all about!  

Nice work!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 9, 2013)

george wilson said:


> You are a demon jigsawer!! The wood in your trestle table looks very pleasant. What is it? Very nice work on the wooden "basket"!!
> 
> I have just bought a vintage Delta jigsaw for a young apprentice I was hoping to have. Didn't pan out. Mega talented kid though,12 years old. I had a Hegner variable speed jigsaw,but a pain to change the blades,plus,the blade went a little forward and backwards with that infernal rocking beam motion most new saws have. The motion sort of abrades the wood on the sides of the blade if you pause in the sawing. hat Hegner was about $1200.00 new. I got it used just a little. The old Delta goes straight up and down,and blade changes MUCH easier. Why they don't make them like that any more I don't know. I don't do any jigsaw work,but thought it safe for the 12 year old kid. I ought to do some nice scroll work,though. Have thought of making a Renaissance style wooden book holder for my wife. But now she doesn't read in bed any more. Just messes with her smart phone!!
> 
> ...


The wood on the table is black walnut with sapwood for the top, and bread board ends. The legs, stretcher and feet are red oak. All the wood was sawn and milled by me and air dried for a few years before use. No George I do not design my own scrolling work or patterns, wish I could draw but that's a skill I don't have, I can't draw a straight line with a ruler, LOL. All the wood in my projects except for the large segmented red and white bowl are from woods that I obtain locally and mill myself. I very rarely buy wood, milling wood is just part of the process for me, very cool and gratifying to take a project from tree to finished item. I saw your guitar George, wow, outstanding work. My scroll saw is just a pos delta that I cannot even get parts for anymore, I have had to make parts for it. I would like to get a dewalt 20" or a general 20" but that one cost a grand. I think I will go with the dewalt and upgrade my lathe next.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Sep 9, 2013)

I think you will like the Dewalt. 
Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 9, 2013)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> I think you will like the Dewalt.
> Tony



Tony, I got to try one out pretty extensively, I liked it, very low vibration, variable speed, controls up front, great tensioner, a very nice saw.
When I was making the basket pictured above I never thought about saw size until I couldn't complete the cuts on my saw ( I think it is a 16") I couldn't make the large swing. I just saw the basket in a magazine and said hey I would like to make one of those, prepped the wood, adhered the pattern and away I went. A friend let me borrow his Dewalt saw to finish the cuts on my basket project, I really liked it, I said this will be my next saw. That basket was a good test for the saw as it is very detailed and had lots of repeated cuts that had to be the same, the Dewalt shined.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Sep 9, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Tony, I got to try one out pretty extensively, I liked it, very low vibration, variable speed, controls up front, great tensioner, a very nice saw.
> When I was making the basket pictured above I never thought about saw size until I couldn't complete the cuts on my saw ( I think it is a 16") I couldn't make the large swing. I just saw the basket in a magazine and said hey I would like to make one of those, prepped the wood, adhered the pattern and away I went. A friend let me borrow his Dewalt saw to finish the cuts on my basket project, I really liked it, I said this will be my next saw. That basket was a good test for the saw as it is very detailed and had lots of repeated cuts that had to be the same, the Dewalt shined.



Yeah, it's nice changing blades too. 
Shame, I have not used mine too much lately. Hope to get back into all this soon, still things are a little rough. 
Thinking about keeping the cat now, still have to see.

- - - Updated - - -

is this ambrosia maple?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 9, 2013)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> Yeah, it's nice changing blades too.
> Shame, I have not used mine too much lately. Hope to get back into all this soon, still things are a little rough.
> Thinking about keeping the cat now, still have to see.
> 
> ...


That is spalted maple that I dug out of a friends firewood pile.
I do hope you keep the kitty, she was thrust into a situation she didn't ask for either, like you.
Sounds like the person you trusted to care for her was a jerk on many levels.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Sep 9, 2013)

This table is one that my grandparents owned.  My sister and brother-in-law refinished it.  I've eaten many meals prepared by my grandma at it.  Now it sits in their dining room!  Nice work!


Without the expansion leaves.

Before/in progress


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice quarter sawn oak table. Who's shop is that?


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Sep 10, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Nice quarter sawn oak table. *Who's shop is that?*



Greg

That's my sister and brother-in-law's place.  

Yeah, I wish I had the table, however, I'm grateful my sister has it and it looks liked it does.


----------



## Glmphoto (Sep 12, 2013)

WOW that spalted maple bowl is awsome.    If nothing else this site keeps a guy humble.


----------



## Jim1942 (Dec 12, 2013)

That is beautiful work Greg.  It would be interesting to see your shop.  I also, like making projects from the log.  I've cut some of my own here on the farm, walnut, oak, poplar and beach.  However, a friend that deals in veneer grade logs that get shipped out of the country, got me some northern cherry that was just under grade and I was able to make our kitchen cabinets out of them, along with other projects.  I was able to work around the little bit of gum that was in it and they turned out pretty good.  Lots of nice raised panels.  

We recently installed a big screen TV that my wife won in a drawing at the Delaware State Fair and she designed what she wanted to see in a cabinet around it.  Since it is a flat screen, she didn't want a cabinet that was very deep and would take up much space in the living room.  We made it just deep enough to store the CD's and such in the doors at the bottom.  It's some of my best walnut that I sawed a lot of years ago and has been stock piled.  I prefer not to include sapwood in most of my work, especially since I have more than I'll ever use up.

After we made the cabinet, she drew up what she would like to see to take the place of a Christmas Tree this year, since we no longer have small children.  I hope the picture will show up good.

Isn't it a pleasure to see a nice piece of saw mill board come out of a planer with so much beauty.

Jim Dunn 
Harrington, Delaware


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 12, 2013)

Excellent work Jim, I know what you mean about seeing your rough sawn wood come out of the planer or jointer. Is that a dulcimer on the wall? I love your clock as well, there's a clock on my bucket list and I have a stash of cherry just for it, but I wont work around the pitch pockets or streaks as I like that look. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I like semi rustic in my woods and I rarely cut out the defects as I find them beautiful. Thanks for sharing some of your work here with us. I don't know if I posted my shop here or not? Don't we have a show your shop thread here somewhere?


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Dec 21, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> I do hope you keep the kitty, she was thrust into a situation she didn't ask for either, like you.


Yes she was, I still have her, all is well,


----------



## cobweb81 (Feb 11, 2014)

Beautiful work!!!!!!


----------



## Fabrickator (Feb 13, 2014)

Those are some really great projects Greg.  Your patience for detail of design and execution are remarkable.


----------



## Gary Ayres (Sep 2, 2014)

Superb craftsmanship! The detail you create is amazing...


----------

